# Hedgehog masturbation?



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Herbie was balled up and sleeping in my shirt "pouch" when I heard strange smacking noises. I looked at him and he was on his back licking his um... weiner... At first I thought he was just cleaning himself, but then I noticed it was unsheathed. Ugh so awkward and gross! I have heard of male hedgies doing this, but not at 6 weeks. Is that normal for them to have a desire for mating at that age? Sorry if I weirded you guys out it felt weird typing this...


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes that's normal


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

No worries hedgie masturbation is a very common thing around here. No need to feel weird haha


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

I've yet to catch Oliver engaging in such festivities, hopefully he is reserving it for alone time and continues to do so. lol.


----------



## Flamepool (Apr 11, 2015)

Yes was pretty awkward because he didn't seem to care at all that I was watching....


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Mine likes to hump his toy cow! Poor cow, *head shake* I did not mean to put you in the cell with the big guy who doesn't take no for an answer. Hopefully one day Qwerty will make an honest cow out of you...and stop flirting with that **** Bunny on the side


----------

